# Using a face brush=cheap microdermabrasion!



## Andi (Oct 20, 2007)

I found the perfect way to exfoliate my face without rubbing my face raw. I experienced that using a face brush to brush my face (dry or wet - I use a soft facial scrub or just my usual cleanser when I use it on my wet face) gives the same kind of results as using a microdermabrasion product.

By using a face brush you get better control over the areas of skin you scrub, and it allows to apply even pressure allover the face. Also it really massages your skin, increases blood circulation etc. And it makes my face very very soft. It works perfectly to help fade post-acne marks faster!

HereÂ´s a pic of an acrylic face brush from the Body Shop

The Body Shop: Oval Acrylic Face Brush, bath brush, shower brush, exfoliant, oval acrylic, face brush, brush, face, oval, acrylic, accessories, skin care

I use one with natural bristles though, and the bristles are very dense and medium-soft. I got it at a drugstore.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, you make this sound like a very good idea!! I may have to buy one now.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 20, 2007)

i never thought of using that for microdermabrasion, even though i have that body shop brush.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2007)

Great tip Andi.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 20, 2007)

I had one from Wal-mart a while back and I loved it, but for some reason can't find it anymore! Thanks for posting.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

I should try that.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

I might have to go out &amp; buy one of these brushes! Thanks for the tip Andi


----------



## cestamour (Oct 21, 2007)

This may sound crazy, but I use an electric toothbrush for my face. x]

basically does the same thing, but i think the scrubbing is more consistent.


----------



## mayyami (Oct 21, 2007)

that's smart actually


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2007)

i wanna try that!!! thanks!


----------



## Andi (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cestamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This may sound crazy, but I use an electric toothbrush for my face. x]basically does the same thing, but i think the scrubbing is more consistent.

oh IÂ´ve heard about this before! I need a bit of harder scrubbing though (my face can handle it) so an electric toothbrush would be too gentle.


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2007)

This is why I use my regular washcloth when I clean my face. I find it funny that all this fancy schmancy MDA Kits is what some people were turning to for getting a simple exfoliation job done. I tell you, using a plain washcloth is all my mother and grandma ever used, and I have met _none_ of their peers whose skin came close to rivalling theirs. Simplicity is best! It keeps the wallet full.


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 21, 2007)

My skin can be really dry during this time of the year and winter. Now I really wanna buy a face brush for myself. Sounds like it would be a good way to scrub a flaky skin.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

Now that sounds like a great idea. I'm going on a saving binge so I can afford Christmas gifts.


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 21, 2007)

I had one of these a few years back and liked it. I should look into getting another one.


----------



## eman69 (Oct 21, 2007)

sounds good to me, wanna try it


----------



## Kathy (Oct 22, 2007)

I have that Body Shop face brush too and I really like it. Thanks for posting Andi!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, figured that out when I was 15.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been using a "puff". Would the brush be better?


----------



## Scubagirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I will have to try this!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 24, 2007)

Great post, a lady introduced to me to facial brush in The Body Shop and I never looked back I was sold instantly, I used to use those exfoliating sponges but the brush is much more hygenic.


----------



## sonin (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for the tips, i will try it


----------

